# Le Champion Ti



## rainxman (Sep 18, 2013)

I am wondering if I got the LE champion Ti road bike if in the future I wanted to do a bit off roading if I would change the brakes and wheels out to make it a "cyclocross bike". I know the geometry is different from the cyclocross vs the road bike, but for the most part I will be riding on the road.


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

I suspect it won't take anything wider than a 28 tire (and maybe not even that). Most CX tires are 32 or wider. However, there are road bike tires that can handle hardpack and even light gravel.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I am not sure it would even take a 28.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

The answer is no. It will not take anything wider than a 28 and the only brakes you can use are calipers. No disc or cantilever will fit as it does not have the mounts for them.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

My friend though has the moto CX TI set up for road, alternate wheels etc (I dunno what that entails, it is still a bit heavier than my SL champ ti road). The gearing she has is actually Wasatch friendly outside of any rare flats or the descents. She wanted the bike to be a long term bike for touring etc in the future. She is pretty happy but isn't doing any endurance mileage, but we have climbed Big Cottonwood canyon together and she was great. Aren't all the new TIs going to be disc ready BTW? Not stocked yet though. WHo knows if that will even happen, her CX is disc ready though, I am told. this would have been early 2013 purchase.


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

When it comes to tire clearance with 28's, the problem isn't the width but the circumference.

Even with a few modifications, 25's are about it.

53 cm Le Camp Ti


----------

